# Radar causing engine and electrical troubles



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

*UK radar station causing car engine and electrical troubles*
Posted Nov 8th 2006 3:03AM by Cyrus Farivar

If you happen to live in the small village of Trimingham (population 370) on the northeast coast of Norfolk, England and while driving past the Royal Air Force Trimingham radar station your car's engine and lights seem to be cutting out, or your speedometer is spinning out of control like something straight out of the X-Files, you're not hallucinating.

According to the BBC, the Ministry of Defence has "admitted that a fault at a radar dome was responsible for causing electrical problems with dozens of cars" and that it "will consider claims for compensation after and inquiry found the radar was 'out of alignment.'" Apparently this isn't a new problem, given that the dome was previously out of alignment from November 2005 until February 2006, but now the MoD is denying that the problem has resurfaced. However, the local mechanic, Neil Crayford, told the BBC that he's "dealt with 30 calls over a couple of months."


----------

